# Sheriff’s Deputy Charged After Leading Armed Mob to Home of Black Teen: DA



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.thedailybeast.com/sheri...of-black-teen-da-says?source=articles&via=rss


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

Lately some gun owners are giving the anti-gun groups pardon the pun all the ammunition they need to give the good guys a bad reputation.


----------



## Yusrilha (Apr 20, 2020)

wirenut said:


> Lately some gun owners are giving the anti-gun groups pardon the pun all the ammunition they need to give the good guys a bad reputation.


+1


----------

